# A TV Series Pilot Script



## Linton Robinson (Apr 30, 2010)

OK, this is a little odd because it's a contest entry, with a "splashpage". (Dashed off in 6 days for a dippy contest of the kind that makes me keep advising people to stay away from contests)

It's a one hour pilot, three acts with a final "Tag".

Pilots are not like normal episode scripts and are often twice the length that the program would actually run. Also, they have  different goals from just telling an episode and getting out, or advancing a longer story arc.

The pilot has to introduce the main characters, give some pertinentback story, and set forth the major issues and long-running arcsinvolved in the series.

This one opts to show through a few small subplots and hint at furtherbig ones, rather than do one single, resolved episode. Not all that uncommon and rather necessary in this one since it has a lot of characters and issues going on.

Anybody interested in doing teleplays, this is a pretty decent model.It has three acts...and note that they get shorter as the pilot progresses--the way real shows do, packing the commercials closer once they have the viewer hooked. 

A nice thing about pilots is you can set your own format. You can have an initial couple of minutes of "Teaser" like "Law and Order", or a final "Tag", or both or neither. This one opts for a very short final Tag that is silent with credits over, like the old "Frazier" show.

None of the pictures and "splash page" razzle dazzle is necessary for apilot, but they DO need to have a synopsis, character list, setting,and layout...kind of a mini-"bible".


http://linrobinson.com/worldclass/



.


----------



## Galivanting (May 1, 2010)

I just read it. Im not sure exactly what you want in terms of response but I will say, I like it, think its damn good. Just couldnt ever see a network picking that up. Unless this is meant for a network in dubai. I just cant see anyone wanting to spend the money to film in dubai, and you cant fake dubai, its extremely unique. That is the only issue I have with it is how hard of a sell itll be.


----------



## Linton Robinson (May 1, 2010)

Sorry, I forgot to mention that: there would be NO chance of this thing ever getting made.  Filming big league football would be bad enough, but in DUBAI????
It's just for a contest.


----------



## Galivanting (May 1, 2010)

Well in that case. Damn good! Longest thing I've read on the forums in a while and it held my interest the whole time.


----------



## Linton Robinson (May 1, 2010)

Thanks, man.  (I would rather have had the $5000 prize, but I'll take what I can get)


----------



## moderan (May 2, 2010)

The characterization is solid, the scripting witty and sardonic, and the inside jokes plentiful and pointed. It'd obviously have to be an HBO series. Or Showtime, or TV101. I like it much, but then I have First and Ten (the whole series) on dvd, both of Peter Gent's books, and Paper Lion.


----------



## Linton Robinson (May 2, 2010)

Yeah, figures a one-time football player like you would like it.  Wish there'd been more on the judging panel.  (If there even WAS a judging panel)

I originally came up with this idea years ago, by the way, the idea being set it in Europe, with World Football League players exposed to the new cultures of foreign countries.  I knew guys who played in that league,  Barcelona Dragons and Scotland Claymores.  But that league went out of business and I never wrote the script.

When I saw this contest I shifted it to a more topical area and whipped it out.  

Peter Gent is pretty cool.  You must also dig Dan Jenkins and the "Semi Tough" stuff as well?    If you run across it (not easy)  check out "Replay Murder" by John Logue.  Great novel on college football.


----------



## moderan (May 2, 2010)

Ima dig Jenkins my ownself. I'll poke around for the book.


----------

